
These 8 metrics predicted 70% of satisfaction at work - Mitchhhs
https://medium.com/team-transparentcareer/we-analyzed-what-makes-people-happy-at-work-hint-compensation-is-not-1-f1475c5bbb50
======
coolscience
Its interesting that quality of coworkers would be number 1, not what I would
have expected, but based on your explanation makes a lot of sense.

